# GABS 2015!



## VP Brewing (19/5/15)

The Great Australian Beer Spectapular starts in a few days and just seeing how many of you are having a crack this year. 
Which days and where?
And what beers can't be missed?
I'm catching the train to Melb from Shepparton with my brother in law and another good mate on Thursday arvo and doing the Friday afternoon session. 

Cheers PvP


----------



## droid (19/5/15)

most likely go on Saturday arvo, with the option to go back in for the evening session if I can pass the mrs "how pissed are you?"'questions


----------



## VP Brewing (19/5/15)

I think session 3 is sold out, if you haven't already got tickets.


----------



## droid (19/5/15)

shit


----------



## droid (19/5/15)

looks to be still available unless it denies you later in the payment process, better get onto it tho


----------



## VP Brewing (19/5/15)

There was a thing on their Facebook page the other day saying session 3 looks like selling out beforehand. You should be in luck still hopefully. I'm hoping Friday will be the quietest one with less lines and more room for drunken activities.


----------



## Kingy (19/5/15)

Thinking of gettin a locomotive for a solo day trippin sesh from newy to sydney and back on the satdy.


----------



## WarmerBeer (19/5/15)

Will be there for the Saturdee afternoon session. Got the tickets already.

NFI what beers to look for, there are simply too many to make any strategic approach, after the first paddle.


----------



## eMPTy (19/5/15)

I'm heading to the Sydney evening session with a mate.

Hopefully i'll be armed with a list and game plan on which beers i'll be sampling.


----------



## GalBrew (19/5/15)

WarmerBeer said:


> Will be there for the Saturdee afternoon session. Got the tickets already.
> 
> NFI what beers to look for, there are simply too many to make any strategic approach, after the first paddle.


Get the app and pre-plan your paddles. The 20 minutes you waste reading the guide when you get in is beer drinking time!


----------



## VP Brewing (19/5/15)

GalBrew said:


> Get the app and pre-plan your paddles. The 20 minutes you waste reading the guide when you get in is beer drinking time!


I can't find the app....


----------



## GalBrew (19/5/15)

VP Brewing said:


> I can't find the app....


I know, it's annoying. It will be up in time. It's the best way to go, trust me.


----------



## eMPTy (19/5/15)

VP Brewing said:


> I can't find the app....


In the meantime just get the guide and do some planning the old fashioned way with a beer, pen and paper?


----------



## Spiesy (20/5/15)

FP posse are hitting up Friday midday session. 

My lesson learnt over the last few years is to bypass most of the weird and "unique" beers and spend most my time at the stands with brewers, drinking glasses and talking shit. 

There's only so many Belgian White IPA's with Chai that I can drink.


----------



## Crofty (20/5/15)

Syd- both sessions + the IOS app is up now, just Downloaded it.


----------



## Jkpentreath (20/5/15)

Spiesy said:


> FP posse are hitting up Friday midday session.
> My lesson learnt over the last few years is to bypass most of the weird and "unique" beers and spend most my time at the stands with brewers, drinking glasses and talking shit.
> There's only so many Belgian White IPA's with Chai that I can drink.


Fair enough , but I'm looking for some feed back on the Barossa valley brewing entry?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/5/15)

Spiesy said:


> FP posse are hitting up Friday midday session.
> 
> My lesson learnt over the last few years is to bypass most of the weird and "unique" beers and spend most my time at the stands with brewers, drinking glasses and talking shit.
> 
> There's only so many Belgian White IPA's with Chai that I can drink.


You forgot about the oak infused coconut porters. Yes there was more than one!!!

But yep thats the best advice, although don't tell too many people otherwise the brewer stands will be too busy!!!


----------



## Mardoo (21/5/15)

Well damn it to hell, I'm in my 6th day of bronchitis with no chance of it lifting in time for GABS. Feckin' hell. I was set up to volunteer and everything. Y'all have yerselves a great time. I think. :unsure:


----------



## droid (21/5/15)

VP Brewing said:


> I think session 3 is sold out, if you haven't already got tickets.


she's sold out now, procrastination - the thief of time


----------



## WarmerBeer (21/5/15)

droid said:


> she's sold out now, procrastination - the thief of a good time


FTFY


----------



## doon (23/5/15)

Anyone after a ticket to tonights session with 20 bucks of tokens pm me.


----------



## doon (23/5/15)

Anyone? Free entry and 20 dollars tokens guys!


----------



## droid (23/5/15)

hi doon, would the ticket be at the door? Iza country boy and completely useless at navigation, staying at or within the royal children's hospital

Edit pm sent


----------



## droid (23/5/15)

A
Still open if someone wants it, just need access to a printer, thanks doon


----------



## Mardoo (23/5/15)

Droid, just ask the information staff at the Hospital how to get to the Royal Exhibition Buildings in Carlton Gardens. Sure they'll be able to tell you.


----------



## droid (23/5/15)

hi mardoo, yes I was referring to having to go driving/navigating to pick up the ticket, just need to see if I cN access a printer for the ticket but it's sketchy at the moment with that and other peoples movements


----------



## Mardoo (23/5/15)

Sorry, duh.

Try the information desk again. They might print it for you. They were totally awesome help for my mate from out of town when he was there with his son.

If they can't there's an Officeworks near the Carlton Gardens at 11/271-275 Russel Street, 8665-6400, open 'til 6:00. Most of the Officeworks can print a file from Bluetooth. Give them a call and see.


----------



## droid (23/5/15)

ThNks bud that's very good of ya


----------



## GrumpyPaul (23/5/15)

doon said:


> Anyone? Free entry and 20 dollars tokens guys!


Just sent a pm...not sure if it worked on the phone.

If this is still available...I'm keen.

I'm staying at Docklands tonight so I'm just a short tram ride away.


----------



## doon (23/5/15)

I sent a reply think it went through


----------



## droid (23/5/15)

good stuff, looks like we will be up at the metropolitan for a few earlies and may settle in.
photos or it didn't happen grumpy


----------



## doon (23/5/15)

Ticket now gone


----------



## Mardoo (23/5/15)

Are you on a boat GP?


----------



## VP Brewing (23/5/15)

Yesterday was awesome. I wish I could remember all the beers I tried. A few black IPAs stood out. Definitely on my to brew list. 
How did my jeans get muddy?


----------



## Danwood (23/5/15)

Mate...you don't remember ?

You'd better return that police horse too...


----------



## VP Brewing (23/5/15)

Ha ha shortly after rolling around in the leaves in Carlton gardens the three of us got separated and ended up back at our room at different times. I don't remember the horse. I hope it made its own way back.


----------



## WarmerBeer (23/5/15)

I dunno, I found it hard to find a beer I couldn't say "I'm glad I only got 85ml of that".

On the other hand, in the middle of all the stalls was one selling Rodenbach Grand Cru for 3 token ($6) per pot. Absolute bloody bargain for one of my personal Top 3 beers of all time.

Avoid #81 :icon_vomit:


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (24/5/15)

You obiousvly didnt have Stone Beer 2015.


----------



## Spiesy (24/5/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> You obiousvly didnt have Stone Beer 2015.


Aah damn. Must have missed Stone, always a quality beer. Really enjoyed what was on offer from Hawkers as well. They're making some great beers. 

The Exit Brewing IPA was also a winner. Those boys never fail to impress.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (24/5/15)

Modus Operandi had my favorite IPAs, i had a coffee infused kolsch which was also pretty interesting mixture of flavours. loved stone beer way too much! Has got me thinking about buying some volcanic rocks, putting in a fire and doing it myself in a brew?


----------



## GalBrew (24/5/15)

WarmerBeer said:


> I dunno, I found it hard to find a beer I couldn't say "I'm glad I only got 85ml of that".
> 
> Avoid #81 :icon_vomit:


The dark sour (can't remember who made it), tasted like Chinese dumpling vinegar. Not good. 

And while I'm at it too high ABVs across the board. There are only so many +8% beers you can have even in taster size!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (24/5/15)

Unfortunately the brewers take the inspiration of the event "brew something you would not normally brew" as brew some mega high ABV%, where as perhaps a typical IPA brewer could try a Berliner Weisse or a Belgian Golden Ale. Saw a few brewers on the list who appeared to do so, but most just shot for the stars.

The Smoked Bacon ale delivered on it's name, as did the smoked chilli IPA


----------



## mofox1 (24/5/15)

Spiesy said:


> Aah damn. Must have missed Stone, always a quality beer. Really enjoyed what was on offer from Hawkers as well. They're making some great beers.
> 
> The Exit Brewing IPA was also a winner. Those boys never fail to impress.


Yep, that one was fecking awesome!! So was a NZ RIS from funk estate, big and complex...

By the end of the day was suffering from taste fatigue.


----------



## Mardoo (24/5/15)

Professional tasters actually "work out" their palate.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/5/15)

They do beer aerobics


----------



## fcmcg (24/5/15)

I though the terry's choc orange beer was bloody awful


----------



## mofox1 (25/5/15)

fergthebrewer said:


> I though the terry's choc orange beer was bloody awful


Lol. I know people say don't knock it til you try it.... But I intentionally avoided that one!


----------



## GalBrew (25/5/15)

I have to say, I enjoyed the kiwi section on the marketplace floor far more than the festival beers.


----------



## Muzduk (25/5/15)

Volunteered on the taps all Friday. Was pleasantly surprised to be encouraged to taste as many as possible


----------



## Reman (30/5/15)

Went to Sydney GABS today, was sensational. Managed to try around 40 of the different festival beers.

There were only a few misses, and some really good hits, hardest part was deciding which ones to taste.


----------

